# Plating Yarn Feeder (Brother)



## ACR1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Has anyone used a plating yarn feeder on a Brother ribber? 

I understand it can give two-colour ribbing (one colour on the main bed, the second colour on the ribber). I'm thinking of buying one, but don't know how easy they are to use.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

The Plating yarn feeder should have come with your machine, mine did. You actually use it in conjunction with the main knitting carriage not the ribber, but it gives the two colour work that you want.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

They're easy to use.


----------



## ACR1 (Oct 3, 2012)

My machine (Brother 836) only had the standard carriage which has two feeds for FairIsle work. Not sure how the plating yarn feeder attaches (to the standard carriage?)

How does it relate to the ribber??

Any chance of a picture of yours in use??


----------



## BarbaraM (Mar 10, 2012)

There are 2 different plating yarn feeders for the Brother machines. One fits the main carriage, and the other fits the ribber arm. You unscrew the 2 raised screws, and remove the regular feeder and insert the new one. (Screw it down!) The main bed then knits one color on the knit side, and one color on the pearl side. The ribber works the same way, so if you have a 2 X 2 rib, the knit areas (both sides) are one color, and the pearl areas are the other color. It needs to be done with fairly fine threads, as you are knitting with 2 threads, and the resulting fabric is heavier.


----------



## DianaA (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you for asking this! I have been wondering the same thing! I have two brother machines.

Diana A


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Using the plating feeder with the ribber is easy. I made this scarf up using plating and a 5 x 5 rib - switching the main color with the alternate color every 10 rows on the ends of the scarf to give it more interest.


----------



## DianaA (Jan 29, 2012)

beautiful! Where did you get the plating feeder? Mine didn't come with?

Diana A


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

DianaA said:


> beautiful! Where did you get the plating feeder? Mine didn't come with?
> 
> Diana A


Mine came with the machine but you might try either of these 2 sites to get one for your machine.  http://shop.sckmcl.com.hk/
http://stores.ebay.com/Leanneco-Knitting?_rdc=1
Ann


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Leannco has a ribber plating feeder available on ebay, 
item number;
110957268918


----------



## DianaA (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks Kate!

I will check it out!

Diana A


----------



## ACR1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you so much, BarbaraM and GrammaAnn, this is exactly the sort of help I was hoping to get. The effects on the scarf are lovely - I was only looking to do something snazzy with the ribbing on a jumper, but this has given me all sorts of ideas of things I can try, as well as the practical advice on how to install the feeder. Thank you!

I got my plating feeder from ebay. There are several for sale, but they are slightly different, so you need to be sure it's the right model for your machine.

Incidentally, I found further information in the book "Brother Ribber Techniques" which you can find at www.scanThecat.com. It's a site with a lot of useful information and publications.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

DianaA said:


> beautiful! Where did you get the plating feeder? Mine didn't come with?
> 
> Diana A


You can also get them from Newton's, they carry both the main bed and ribber.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

If you were working with a scratchy fabric you could plate the other side. Normally the plating yarn is thinner than the knitting yarn.


----------



## Darkedoings (Oct 27, 2012)

I bought a ribber plating feeder from one of the sellers mentioned. The listing said it would fit a Brother KR830 ribber, but I have been unable to get it to work. The holes on the plating feeder don't quite match the holes on the ribber arm, and there are no threads on the feeder to use the raised screws, just holes. I tried using small bolts to attach it, but that hasn't worked, the feeder keeps shifting. Does it attach over the top, or underneath the ribber arm? There were no instructions or pictures with the feeder, so I have been guessing how it should fit. Does anyone have a picture or instructions as to the proper way to attach this feeder? Since my holes don't match, maybe I bought a dud!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

There are manuals on this site for your KH/KR in the manuals it will show what the plating feeder looks like, maybe you were sent the feeder for the KH and not the KR. 
Have a look here;
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/MoreBrotherManuals.php


----------



## ACR1 (Oct 3, 2012)

The manual for the KR850 ribber contains pictures of the plating yarn feeder, and how it's fitted to the bit that connects the two carriages when the ribber's in use. It also gives information on the settings and what NOT to do, to make sure the yarn feeder works properly. My machine is actually the KH836, but I suspect that many of the settings are very similar.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Darkedoings said:


> I bought a ribber plating feeder from one of the sellers mentioned. The listing said it would fit a Brother KR830 ribber, but I have been unable to get it to work. The holes on the plating feeder don't quite match the holes on the ribber arm, and there are no threads on the feeder to use the raised screws, just holes. I tried using small bolts to attach it, but that hasn't worked, the feeder keeps shifting. Does it attach over the top, or underneath the ribber arm? There were no instructions or pictures with the feeder, so I have been guessing how it should fit. Does anyone have a picture or instructions as to the proper way to attach this feeder? Since my holes don't match, maybe I bought a dud!


Feeder should fit under the plate. I'll look for a picture.


----------



## Darkedoings (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you so much for all of your help
After reading the manuals, and also reading previous posts about the plating feeder, I ended up buying an 850 ribber. The sellers do say the ribber plating feeder is for the 830, but I wasn't able to get it to work. The 850 came with the ribber plating feeder, and all directions. I just got the ribber today, so I will post pictures when I get this puppy going!
Thank you again for all your help, this is a great site.


----------



## jasna (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi,
the sides are perfect !!!How do you made it ?
Is there some video for instructions ?
Many thanks,


----------



## jasna (Jul 14, 2013)

GrammaAnn said:


> Using the plating feeder with the ribber is easy. I made this scarf up using plating and a 5 x 5 rib - switching the main color with the alternate color every 10 rows on the ends of the scarf to give it more interest.


Hi,
the sides are perfect !!!How do you made it ?
Is there some video for instructions ?
Many thanks,


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi jasna, I made the scarf with the ribber using a 5 X 5 setting and the plating yarn feeder so it was a different color on each side. Then on the ends I just switched the main color and alternate color every 10 rows in the yarn feeder - which brought the alternate color to the front for 10 rows - giving it the checkerboard look. I did not have a video - follow the instructions in your manual for 5 X 5 rib and for using your ribber plating yarn feeder. Not all ribbers have the plating yarn feeder - I have an 830 ribber that does not take a plating yarn feeder. If it does have that feature give it a try - I am sure you can do it!  Ann


----------



## portal1 (Apr 12, 2018)

hello all has anyone got a Plating Yarn feeder for a Brother KH881 and a connecting arm or know where I can locate them


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

portal1 said:


> hello all has anyone got a Plating Yarn feeder for a Brother KH881 and a connecting arm or know where I can locate them


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Plating-Yarn-Feeder-for-Brother-Knitting-machine-KH840-970-/111443883344 I did not look at this site for the other item, but they carry a lot of things.


----------



## portal1 (Apr 12, 2018)

thanks


----------

